# What is the difference between sensing and intuiting?



## Basinx (Sep 11, 2009)

I don't quite get it, they sound pretty similar to me. Explain?


----------



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

*Sensors:*


Focus on facts and specifics
Are more concrete; like ideas to be practical
Trust their direct experience
Like to operate in the here and now
Are realistic and practical
Like established ways of doing things
Think and talk in a step-by-step manner
*
Intuitives:*


Focus on the possibilities
Are more abstract; like ideas and theories for their own sake
Trust their gut instincts
Like to imagine and think about the future
Like to create new ways of doing things
Frequently jump around from topic to topic


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

This has been brought up a great many times, and would probably be better suited for the Myers-Brigg forum.

Anyway.

Sensing has to do with the here and now, focusing on the physical world. The name somewhat relates to our five senses -- touching, smelling, seeing, hearing, and tasting. Intuition deals more with the world 'beyond' the physical world, focused on the future, dealing in 'what-ifs' and imagination. They're worlds apart, but both are evoked when dealing with life.

There are two forms of sensing: Introverted Sensing, and Extroverted Sensing. These are functions, which are used in a certain order by different types. Introverted Sensing is focused on the here and now by evoking the past: what was compared to what is, and moving to take action in that form. One example I used before was 'not touching the fire because it burned you last time'. Extroverted Sensing is more the stereotypical image of sensing functions, dealing in the very here and now. It revolves around physical sensations, taking action based on signs of this very second. An example I used for that was 'playing sports'.

Intuition also has two forms: Extroverted Intuition, and Introverted Intuition. Extroverted Intuition addresses the extroverted world rather than the introverted, dealing with patterns and trends that can be seen and taking action based on those trends, often more long-term than Extroverted Sensing. One example of this might be seeing that there is a sale every two weeks for [this item], and deciding to go to a sale around that time. Introverted Intuition addresses the introverted world, dealing more in unconscious, unforeseeable patterns and trends than Extroverted Intuition. One example of this might be seeing that there is a sale every week for [this item], but deciding to go the next after this week because there's a good chance the store will be backed and it's likely to rain.

I hope that explains some of it.


----------



## Psilo (Apr 29, 2009)

S types have a better concept of what can be derived from the 5 senses, N types have a better concept of patterns and inferences that can be derived from information.

I have more experience with P types, so this mostly pertains to Ne/Se.

For instance, an ISFP friend of mine has an incredible ability to drawn photorealistically. She can see very subtle details. Her music is the same way. I know she can experience things I cannot. On the flip side, I can grasp the subtleties of abstract concepts better than she. If I'm hypothesizing or what have you, unless I can break the theory into details or real life examples, she doesn't follow well.

Sensing encourages doing, experiences, exploring through your body wheras iNtuition encourages thinking about, theorizing, exploring through your mind. S prefers tangible, here and now. N prefers possibilities.

It's important to remember that S types can intuit, and N types can sense. S without N couldn't function because simple symbols like Stop signs wouldn't register, N couldn't function without S because they would be deaf, blind, numb. It's a matter of ease and preference.

Si, Ni are slightly different. Si is like a catalog of sensing that has proven useful to base decisions on, Ni is making abstract connections on the internal perception. I'm shaky on these two and I'm sure the J's around here would be better at explaining.


----------



## Alchemical Romance (Nov 26, 2009)

It's like this

You're into your house at night. If you can go to the bathroom without turning on the lights your're probbably N, if you get

overtly anoyed, keep bumping into stuff that you don't "know" without seeing them that they are there you're probbably an S. :crazy:








]


----------



## anon (Oct 19, 2009)

Sensing is info that's relevant to reality and it's application; intuitive is focused on what 'could be', in other words the interconnections and what's concealed between the lines in order to see the bigger picture and only after that do they associate it to concrete data and create some kind of relevance out of the situation.

Both sensors and intuitives can have meaningful lives but their meanings are derived differently; sensors rely on information that's more concrete and relevant to immediate reality, whereas intuitives on information that's more abstract, conceptual, and imaginative. Because both are capable of living meaningful lives and appreciate each other's ways will you find a minor difference -- and this is also the case because all of us use the same functions -- you can't be exclusively intuitive or sensor; but interaction over a period of time reveals misinterpretation, misunderstandings and frustration between both, due to preferences -- one primarily prefers intuition and the other, sensing.


----------



## Shadow1980 (Jul 17, 2009)

Alchemical Romance said:


> It's like this
> 
> You're into your house at night. If you can go to the bathroom without turning on the lights your're probbably N, if you get
> 
> ...


 
I have to say...I absolutely love this quote! It's funny and I think it's accurate. If I can't tell if someone is an N or an F, and I'm really curious, they are coming over to my house and I'm taking out the bathroom light bulbs. See how they fair.  ha ha


----------



## aranae (Aug 9, 2009)

I just want to say that I grow weary of the idea that all Intuitives trust their gut instincts. I take it to mean-and maybe I'm off-that an intuitive would have a hunch about "what letters to pick on Wheel of Fortune" or just having hunches about things in general. I think the word "intuition" as we use it and the "intuitive" personality type are not the same thing.

I will say that Intuitives have quick understanding- in multiple choice tests I never had to go through all the answers, I saw the right one and picked it and went on to the next question. done. I also instinctively know what looks out of place in a sentence or when a word is misspelled- _I just feel it's wrong_- and that is closest thing for me to trusting my gut instinct.

as for what best describes Intuiting, it's like when I take in information via my 5 senses, it doesn't just _get sensed and then disappear_, it all goes on little sticky notes that go on thousands of various bulletin boards, all within nanoseconds of retrieval at unconscious will. So when I see a tree, or a cloud or hear a song, my brain automatically sorts through the thousands to millions of bits of information I've stored on stickies at lightning speed- and i make connections without even knowing I'm doing it. It comes natural.


----------



## aranae (Aug 9, 2009)

*real life example*

Here's an example of something that happened last year: I had made my computer screen orange for a few weeks at the office I worked in. I craved lots of junk food during those few weeks. seemingly unrelated, right??. BUT, when I thought about my cravings, BAM! it hit me that:
-_orange is the color of fall leaves. animals have to get fat before winter comes, so the leaves turn hughes of red, orange and yellow to stimulate their appetites. This same concept is used in Burger Kings, McDonalds and BBQ restaurants- they have scientifically proven that these colors stimulate appetite so they use them on their signs and in their stores to make you hungrier and eat more.
THAT is why my orange screensaver made me eat more!

(it took me about 4 seconds to connect all these random facts that iIhad put on mental sticky notes, no all day research project- that is intuiting.)

_I excitedly told this to the ISFJ office manager as she came back from lunch. I wish I had a video of what she did. She looked at me like I was speaking chinese, kinda smiled, and slowly walked backwards into her office still half smiling. I guess she was amused but more confused.


----------



## Shadow1980 (Jul 17, 2009)

I found this blurb specifically about the intuitive myers-briggs type: 

"People who have a preference for intuition are immersed in their impressions of the meanings or patterns in their experiences. They would rather gain understanding through insight than through hands-on experience.
Intuitive types tend to be concerned with what is possible and new, and they have an orientation to the future. They are often interested in the abstract and in theory, and may enjoy activities where they can use symbols or be creative. Their memory of things is often an impression of what they thought was the essence of an event, rather than a memory of the literal words or experiences associated with the event. They often like concepts in and of themselves, even ones that do not have an immediate application, and they learn best when they have an impression of the overall idea first.



People who prefer intuition may:

recall events by what they read "between the lines" at the time
solve problems through quick insight and through making leaps
be interested in doing things that are new and different
work from the big picture to the facts
place great trust in insights, symbols, and metaphors and less in what is literally experienced
sometimes focus so much on new possibilities that they miss the practicalities of bringing them into reality"
This is definitely far more expansive then just trusting your "intuition" but I don't think that means "intuitive" under the myers-briggs definition and "intuition" are mutually exclusive....for example, if you listen to an N personality talk about sensing things they will talk about trusting their 'gut,' a 'hunch,' or their 'intuition.'


----------



## MilkyWay132 (Jul 15, 2010)

Marino said:


> *Sensors:*
> 
> 
> Focus on facts and specifics
> ...


I can relate to most of the Intuitive description, but a couple of the things on the list were strange. Trusting your gut instincts, for example, is actually Se I think. I think that the part about thinking about the future is Ni, and doesn't really apply to Ne users. Ne, like Se are functions that are both used in the present. Ni is future oriented, and Si is past oriented.


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

aranae said:


> Here's an example of something that happened last year: I had made my computer screen orange for a few weeks at the office I worked in. I craved lots of junk food during those few weeks. seemingly unrelated, right??. BUT, when I thought about my cravings, BAM! it hit me that:
> -_*orange is the color of fall leaves. animals have to get fat before winter comes, so the leaves turn hughes of red, orange and yellow to stimulate their appetites.* This same concept is used in Burger Kings, McDonalds and BBQ restaurants- they have scientifically proven that these colors stimulate appetite so they use them on their signs and in their stores to make you hungrier and eat more.
> THAT is why my orange screensaver made me eat more!
> 
> (it took me about 4 seconds to connect all these random facts that iIhad put on mental sticky notes, no all day research project- that is intuiting.)._


_

Yeah I read that a lot of fast food employees where blue because blue is supposed to suppress appetite. My kitchen is blue. lol
Aren't most animals color blind? I'm not sure that fall colors would have much impact on them?_


----------



## WildWinds (Mar 9, 2010)

MilkyWay132 said:


> I can relate to most of the Intuitive description, but a couple of the things on the list were strange. Trusting your gut instincts, for example, is actually Se I think. I think that the part about thinking about the future is Ni, and doesn't really apply to Ne users. Ne, like Se are functions that are both used in the present. Ni is future oriented, and Si is past oriented.


I would say that Ne is actually very future oriented. I'm Ne dominant and always thinking about how I can change things and improve things.

I think what it comes down to is how they make connections. Ne seeks new information to draw connections and Ni draws connections with information that's already there. Ne sees what could be, Ni sees what should be.


----------



## RachelAn (Jun 26, 2011)

aranae said:


> Here's an example of something that happened last year: I had made my computer screen orange for a few weeks at the office I worked in. I craved lots of junk food during those few weeks. seemingly unrelated, right??. BUT, when I thought about my cravings, BAM! it hit me that:
> -_orange is the color of fall leaves. animals have to get fat before winter comes, so the leaves turn hughes of red, orange and yellow to stimulate their appetites. This same concept is used in Burger Kings, McDonalds and BBQ restaurants- they have scientifically proven that these colors stimulate appetite so they use them on their signs and in their stores to make you hungrier and eat more.
> THAT is why my orange screensaver made me eat more!
> 
> ...


I hate orange. Orange makes me angry .


----------



## Kelly617 (May 25, 2011)

Sensors are more aware of the here and now. They tend to pick up on details better and are more in tune with their surroudings. I think they're more drawn to the tactile experiences of life - touch, smell, taste...etc. They appreciate reality, things that are right in front of them, and are more grounded in said reality. 

Intuitors are more in tune with their theories and ideas. They aren't quite as aware of what's going on around them and can miss important details or deem them insignificant to the bigger picture. They're more drawn to theoretical experiences - how things work, philosophy, speculation...etc. They look to the future and are constantly thinking up new and better ways to do things. 

For some good old stereotyping, you might say a sensor is only capable of seeing what is right in front of them, while an intuitive always seems to have their head in the clouds.


----------



## phantom_cat (Jan 1, 2011)

Ne is like... ok this is true, so that means this and that, but that's not true, so this means that. notice how it's branching out.
Ni is like... breaking down something to what's actually happening. basically not taking anything for what is seen (or by using the senses).
Se is living in the moment, taking things for what is taken through the senses.
Si is comparing what's happening now and what has happened before, reliving the past.


----------



## 18skeltor (Oct 6, 2013)

The difference between me and my ISTP friend is that he KNOWS spatial relationships, he can manipulate them. When I look at machine parts and try to put them together, I absolutely fail, but he knows exactly how to put them together in a way that will make them work.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Marino said:


> *Sensors:*
> 
> 
> Focus on facts and specifics
> ...


Se doesn't have a preference for doing things the established way. Nor do we always think and talk in a step by step manner. Si doesn't have a preference for operating in the here and now.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Kelly617 said:


> For some good old stereotyping, you might say a sensor is only capable of seeing what is right in front of them, while an intuitive always seems to have their head in the clouds.


If you're going to stereotype fairly then sensors are only capable of seeing what is right in front of them and intuitive is only capable of seeing what's in their heads.


----------



## Kayleigh (Oct 29, 2013)

Wow... The more I read S vs. N threads the more I wonder how I could have ever doubted that I'm a sensor. I totally don't relate to the majority of the N stuff. I do relate to going with my gut but I've read that's an Se trait.


----------

